# Anyone keeping A. nubila?



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone keeping them? I used to have a group in a mixed tank and I sold them some years ago, now I do not see them anywhere. Even LFSs in my area used to have them because of a few local breeders.

























Male was a good 5 inches and they bred like crazy in a 135 mixed lake tank.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

This is the same thing for many vics, yu used to find them in numbers but they are becoming rare today.
xris


----------

